# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  تشكيلة مازدا--الجبانه---لمباراة اليوم

## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نقل العمرابى من ملعب مباراة اليوم المصيرية--ان مازدا  سيدفع
باكرم
فداسى --نجم الدين--مساوى--هليفه
علاء الدين---هيثم-- بشة
مهند  -نزار كاريكا

انه مازدا  وكفى
لاعبين -امثال قلق ومصعب   وكرنقو--وفيصل موسى والعجب   وبله جابر  -مسجونين فى الكنبه-- والمستهتر  يتلاعب  بالوطن
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

نقل العمرابى من ملعب مباراة اليوم المصيرية--ان مازدا  سيدفع
باكرم
فداسى --نجم الدين--مساوى--هليفه
علاء الدين---هيثم-- بشة
مهند  -نزار كاريكا

انه مازدا  وكفى
لاعبين -امثال قلق ومصعب   وكرنقو--وفيصل موسى والعجب   وبله جابر  -مسجونين فى الكنبه-- والمستهتر  يتلاعب  بالوطن





عملها ظاهرة الجبان 8 من الجلافيط انشاء الله نشاهد هزيمة لم نراها قط بسبب هذا المازدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووور ي استاذ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*استغفر الله العظيم وعذرا سادتى لاول مرة الواحد يتمنى المنتخب ينهزم 
والصح هذا ليس منتخب هذا فريق الجلافيط
قبل كدة قالوا قارورة عندما يعود للمنتخب يشترط ان لا يشارك اى لاعب مريخي فى التشكيلة الاساسية
واليوم تاكدنا من ذلك
نجم الدين الوحيد لانه ما عندهم لاعب هلالي فى هذه الخانة
يا رب هزيمة بثلاثية
*

----------


## mub25

*ديل تسعة يا اخوى
ولو كان المعز الهارب فى ما كان اشرك اكرم من اساسه
ولو فى احتياطى من الهلال فى الدفاع ما كان اشرك نجم الدين
ماريكم يا مجلس المريخ؟
وما موقف لاعبي المريخ فى المنتخب مما يحدث من هؤلاء الجلافيط والجلفوطى الاخر ماذدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يحلنا من مازدا ده بس
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الوطن
نتمني فوز الصقور اليوم والتاهل باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وهل هذا المنتخب  الذى ينتصر للوطن   المنكوب  يامرتضى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

وهل هذا المنتخب الذى ينتصر للوطن المنكوب يامرتضى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



والله يااستاذ انشاء الله يلعب بي عجبكو وكسلاوي ومرتضي وميدو دا رايو الفني نحترم رايو
بس ابتمني والله لي منتخب بلدي ينهزم لو لاعب بكل فريق الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله يااستاذ انشاء الله يلعب بي عجبكو وكسلاوي ومرتضي وميدو دا رايو الفني نحترم رايو
بس ابتمني والله لي منتخب بلدي ينهزم لو لاعب بكل فريق الجلافيط





لو لعب بي ديل يادوب اخد دسته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يعينا ويصبرنا بس. صعبتها علينا شديييييييييييييييد يامازدا. لكن برضو نتمنى فوز صقور الجديان.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مازدا وبضاعتو الفاسدة
*

----------


## samawal

*نتمنى فوز المنتخب وتأهله
اليوم .. حتى ولو أشرك مازدا البرير


*

----------


## majdi

*لو هذا هو تشكيلته فاكتبو على لسانى المنتخب ودع غينيا والجابون ,, قارورة وهليفا وشلالايت مع مازدا ما ح تقدر تغمض عينيك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هذا    المدعو    مدرب  افشل    ممرن   وجبان  وخائف   من  أعلام   الجلافييييييييييييط   وياريت   كل   المريخاب   يتبرؤ    من  هذا   المازدا     ده   بجهز   فى   لاعبى   الجلافييييط   بأسم  الوطن
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*نتمنى الفوز لصقور الجديان باى تشكيلة 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نحن كلنا مع الوطن ولكن:
الكل يعلم وبما فيهم الهلالاب المتعصبين جدا (اذا لم يكن فى العلن ففى السر ) ان بعض اللاعبين الموجودون فى كنبة الاحتياطى اليوم كان لابد لمازدا ان يبدأ بهم المباراة .
مازدا اصبح يخلط الخاص مع العام وكان لابد ان يكون امينا مع نفسه فى الاختيارات لان مازدا متأثر بمشكلته مع مجلس ادارة المريخ وهذا شان خاص .
معلوم لدى العامة انه فى السابق قبل المشكلة الاخيره مع الباشا كان يميل دوما للموازنات بين مريخ هلال حتى فى الاستبدال اثناء  المباراة يعنى تغير لاعب محل لاعب من نفس الفريق .
من يظن ان هذا هو المنتخب المرشح لمنازلة بوركينافاسو قياسا بالمستوى الفنى للاعبين الموجودين فى المعسكر بيغالط نفسه وبيقول كلام هو ذاتو ما مقتنع بيه .
بعيدا عن مازدا وتفكيره الفطير يمكن لاى سودانى متابع للمباريات ان يضع تشكيلة المنتخب ولو ما ال11 لاعب يمكن على الاقل يختار 9 لاعبين لان مستوى ال22 لاعب اللى مع المنتخب معلوم للكل.
نعم عامل الحظ يمكن ان يلعب دورا فى النتيجة ويعطى فكرة خاطئه عن مستوى اللاعب والجرايد والمطبلاتية يقومو ويقعدو ويهلولو للمستوى الباهر وهذه الخزعبلات المؤخرنا دوما .
لك الله يا وطنى فقد ذهبت الامانة واصبح التلاعب باسمك حتى من الصغار .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لو لعب بي ديل يادوب اخد دسته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   



غايتو انا لو جبت قون بجري ناحية مازدا وبديهو بونيه اقول ليهو الفرح شدييييييييييد  يامزمز
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

غايتو انا لو جبت قون بجري ناحية مازدا وبديهو بونيه اقول ليهو الفرح شدييييييييييد  يامزمز




بونية+كف
وتمشي تدي قارورة شلوت يجيهو رباط صليبي مازدا يعمل تبديل ينزل فيصل موسي..طق طرق مع مهند ولدنا بقت واحد صفر
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أخوتى وأعزائى أعضاء المنبر المتنخب تأهل ولا بد لنا من الوقوف خلفه ندرى مدى الحزن الشديد لدينا لعدم إشراك بعض من لاعبينا وندرى أن هنالك لاعبين قل مجهودهم مثل هيثم مصطفى لكن نرجو من الجميع نبز العصبية واللونية والقبلية والوقوف خلف المنتخب بالتشجيع والدعاء لهم بالتوفيق فى قادم المقابلات وبالتحديد مباراة زامبيا القوية ونتمنى لهم الفوز والتاهل انا عموما ال (11) اللاعبين مادام هم بلعبوا بى اسم المنتخب سوف أشجعهم وأتمنى الجميع كذلك أما تصفيية الحسابات على حساب المنتخب فليست الان ولها وقتها
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ونقف مع  مرتضى نهنى منتخبنا--رغم كل  شى---وكل شى هذة  لا تشمل  تدمير اسم المريخ---وتحطيم لاعبى المريخ بالمنتخب-ولم تتح لهم حتى فرصة واحده تنافسية--على الاقل لاشعارهم انهم جزء من المنتخب--كما اشرك  امير  فى اخر ثانية من الزمن الاضافى
ونجامل العزيز مرتضى  ان اسم الوطن يجبرنا على ذلك--ولن نغفر--او لن اغفر   لمازدا  مالحق بالمريخ  من غجريته--حتى ولو جاء حاملا لكاس البطولة
*

----------

